# Any opinions? Smokercraft Fazer 178



## icedperch (Jan 7, 2001)

I am looking at a 1999 smokercraft Fazer 178. Its a 17'8", 92" beam walk-thru. It seems like a really nice boat. It has a 115 Merc 2 stroke and has a canvas top with side windows. Its a single owner boat, and seems to be in great shape. Does anyone have anything good (or bad) to say about this boat.

Hes asking $12k? DOes this seem reasonable?

Thanks!


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

New that would be in the $18k range.

Being five years old, $12k seems a wee-bit high.... depending on whether or not it has any accessories, and if so what type (bow-mount troller, GPS, marine radio, fishfinder, etc.)


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

There is a 1996 192 Fazer on Boat trader in MN. 150HP, 9.9HP kicker, trolling motor, GPS...The works...Price=$8950

I think $12K is way too much...


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Just sold my 2000 smokercraft 16'6 stinger with canopy and side curtians for $6000. Liked the boat very much.Bought a 22' islander and cant afford both.


----------

